# Libellen im Miniteich *angeb*



## Dachfrosch (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin sooooooooo stolz auf meine Minis: ich hab zwei __ Libellen!! :freu:freu
Eine blaue (die sich nicht fotografieren ließ :evil) und eine grüne!


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**

Auch wenns keinen interessiert, heute hab ich wieder eine wunderschöne Libelle fotografiert. Leider hat sie mein Kater kurz darauf dann erwischt :evil


----------



## jenso (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**

Hallo,

darüber würde ich mich wohl auch freuen. An unserem Miniteich habe ich bisher zwei Libellen gesehen. Leider konnte ich weder Kamera noch Fotoapparat so schnell holen, wie sie wieder wech waren. Obwohl sie vor unserem nunmehr 16 Jahre alten Kater keine Angst mehr haben bräuchten.
Was ich bisher in unserem Teich gesehen habe sind, __ Rückenschwimmer, winzige Mücklarven, Eintagsfliegenlarven(da waren die Rückenschwimmer noch klein), Rückenschwimmer, zwei verschiedene Arten __ Schnecken, Rückenschwimmer, für kurze Zeit einen Wasserkäfer, und ... ach erwähnte ich schon die Rückenschwimmer.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Conny (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**

Hallo Suni,

es haben bis jetzt schon 81 Personen Deinen Beitrag gelesen 
Es interessiert immer  es bleibt nur oft keine Zeit auf alle Beiträge zu antworten  Mach einfach weiter so


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**

@Conny: Ich wollte ja nur hören, dass meine Libellen hübsch sind, Mutterstolz eben 

@jenso: __ Rückenschwimmer wären mir viel lieber als meine grad aktuellen Mückenlarven!


----------



## sanddorn (15. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**

...also deine Libellen sind wirklich herz-allerliebst. 
Das wollt ich schon zu Anfang mal gesagt haben, ist mir aber leider immer was dazwischen gekommen..

Hast du diverse Lockstoffe in deinem Teichlein, oder wie erklärt sich die Vielfalt?

L.G.
Petra


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen im Miniteich *angeb**



sanddorn schrieb:


> Hast du diverse Lockstoffe in deinem Teichlein, oder wie erklärt sich die Vielfalt?


Ich wohne in der Nähe der Lobau und gehe immer wieder mal mit einem Becher Wasser aus der Aulandschaft abschöpfen - da findet sich immer wieder was Tierisches drinnen


----------

